# Forgot self-addressed envelope!



## emmadee (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi guys we just posted off our visa application for my spouse to come to the UK to settle and guess what forgot to put in the self stamped address envelop!!!

Help what should we do- been trying to ring and no answer! We also fast tracked the application!! in a panic now!


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You don't need a self addressed stamped envelope. You're fine.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*I thought we did...*



AmyD said:


> You don't need a self addressed stamped envelope. You're fine.


From WorldBridge:
https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/content.aspx?tag=welcome_PAGE

"10 May 2013: The UK Border Agency return courier service will no longer be available from 13 May 2013. As of May 13 2012 all US applicants will have to provide their own return mail/courier service when they submit their applications. The option to purchase return courier from the UK Border Agency will no longer be available. The UK Border Agency strongly recommends that applicants choose a service with tracking and purchase insurance for their document return."

Maybe this only applies to courier services, not regular mail?
Laurel


----------



## emmadee (Dec 24, 2012)

I phoned and asked them about it- and they said the application would not go ahead with out it but would have to wait for them to flag it up first!!! so stupid- I just sent the envelop in the post today with my reference no. hoping for the best!


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

my wife is taking all our documents to Mexico city with her .......when she has her biometrix test ........... she will leave them there to get sent to Columbia................will we get them sent back or not .....................what do we need to do to get them back ............nothing is straight forward


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All described in UKBA Mexico page at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/mexico/applying/vac/?langname=UK English


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> All described in UKBA Mexico page at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/mexico/applying/vac/?langname=UK English



Cheers ...............there is always a fee


----------



## caoamer (Oct 22, 2013)

emmadee said:


> I phoned and asked them about it- and they said the application would not go ahead with out it but would have to wait for them to flag it up first!!! so stupid- I just sent the envelop in the post today with my reference no. hoping for the best!


How did this work out for you? I made the same mistake and forgot to send return courier and i'm freaking out.


----------

